# Amateur music



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This thread is for songs of all those people who aren't established musicians, neither in classical nor in popular music, they haven't issued any albums, they haven't signed any contracts with any studios or record labels, etc... in short they are not professionals, but just amateurs.

Still, sometimes they can produce interesting music. We can share such finds here.

Also, no strict rules about the definition amateur musicians. Perhaps some of them are a part of local bands, etc... or maybe they are aspiring to become professionals.

The only rule would be that we try to focus on their original songs, rather than covers.

So let's start:

She's from Britain and I find her really charming:






And this is a Chinese girl who made a song about her boyfriend while she was studying in Serbia. The video became viral in Serbia


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I like Jon Lajoie









and Garfunkel and Oates




:lol:


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Jacck said:


> I like Jon Lajoie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was hilarious! I haven't laughed harder for a long time.


----------

